# 'Ello.



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, Im Bedge. New to the forum. Suffered for years with Depersonalization Disorder, Panic Disorder, Agoraphobia and secondary depression. Am better now (fingers crossed) but it still comes back to haunt me, and each day is still a uphill battle to not let it take hold again. So that's me! So great this site exsists!


----------

